# And...." Here we Go...."  Gov Gavin Gruesome is Crying The BLUES About a Deficit HE Took on As Gov...NOT FROM COVID-19 !



## nononono (May 17, 2020)

*That's correct....Gov Gavin Newsom is trying to twist reality ...!*
*
He KNEW this looming debt was there, but somehow he finagled it thru and INTO this Manufactured
virus COVID-19 ....

He states California started off this year with a 21 Billion ( Surplus ) operating budget, yet somehow 
he was able to take a 21 Billion  ( Surplus ) fiscal ( that means ONE YEAR ) operating budget and in 
just a little over two months ( March 11-2020 he shut California down ) turn it into a 54 Billion dollar 
deficit.....Yes ..he spent double the fiscal budget in just over two months March 11-2020 to May 17-2020....
He states he ran a business before ....?
What the F#@k did he spend 54 Billion dollars on.....in TWO MONTHS !!!!!
I know where about 1 Billion went...Yep ..he spent about 1 Billion Dollars on " Face Masks " that cost 
about .55 cents a mask to make if that....*
*200 million masks x .55 = $ 110,000,000.00 

$ 990,000,000.00 - $ 110,000,000.00 = $ 880,000,000.00*
*
Where did $ 880,000,000.00 go....that's right...the company BYD is an electric car/bus manufacturer
out of China....." Supposedly " they re-purposed part of their facilities in China and made the " Masks "..

This is the height of corruption....

A 54 Billion dollar spending deficit in two months and just the face mask debacle stinks to high heaven...

There's some beyond crooked shit going on in this State...
With just the " Face Mask " order it is insane....He won't show the " Contract Terms " and explain to the 
California Tax Paying AMERICAN Citizens where exactly the money went and what products exactly "He "
purchased and for how much WITH OUR MONEY....THAT'S RIGHT, OUR MONEY...!

Now I'm going to just call it 1 Billion Dollars " Gone "...on Masks...

54 Billion Total 
with 1Billion of that on " Masks "....
Talk about someone spending like a drunken sailor...!

You won't be able to stomach and hour plus of his " whining " .., but this was two days ago below...





*


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2020)

Newsom warns of police, fire layoffs in California
					

On State of the Union, Jake Tapper speaks to Governor Gavin Newsom about the economic impacts of coronavirus in California.



					www.webstercountycitizen.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2020)

Nono? You speaking of reality is like a frog talking about the moon.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nono? You speaking of reality is like a frog talking about the moon.


*That made no sense....*
*
Try again...

Meanwhile " YOUR " PUSSY ASS Gov is weeping and crying.....

AND back pedaling very fast....Why is that ?
Because he is on a sinking ship, and " We The People " will NOT
give him another Life Preserver...

He wants Federal Money to shore up his shitbag Pension Plans...*
*Our response is ....GFY..!*


----------

